# Purple What!!!!



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

It is this time of the year that the Cedar Waxwing migrates north. In our area of Texas there are many Ligustrum Sinense trees. The birds eat these blue berries and you guessed it leave there mark everywhere with blue slimy seeds and purple you know what. They make deposits on cars, around bird baths, on houses and etc. Here a while back I had posted a picture of purple Icicles on my house caused by you know what Cedar Waxwing poop. Here is a link showing this innocent looking bird and a picture that I took of my neighbor's driveway, Yuk! - Tex-Shooter
http://www.walterreeves.com/gardening-q-and-a/cedar-waxwing-privet-berries/


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

They turn up here in So. Cal. as well..... they completely devastated a white car of mine overnight last year.


----------

